
Automating Optimization of Quantized Deep Learning Models on CUDA - crowwork
https://tvm.ai/2019/04/29/opt-cuda-quantized.html
======
junrushao1994
Nice work accelerating convolutional models! It might be better to see (or
cite papers about) the trade-off how model performance (accuracy, etc) changes
w.r.t. how it is quantized.

------
crowwork
With learning-based program optimizer, we can competitive performance on
benchmark models and significant boost on emerging models against
TensorRT(int8).

